# OLIXIR TOP OIL



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 19, 2021)

I went to the coke bottle dump and didn't get any full ones. Just 1915 and 1923 pat. Heartbreakers. I did pull out a few non coke keepers. One is this 4 fl. oz. J.B. CLARK OIL CO. heel embossed. OLIXIR TOP OIL in an oval. Crown top clear bottle. Has an R in a triangle and the numbers 021 on the base. Reed Glass Company Rochester N.Y. 1927-1956.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 19, 2021)

Here is the others. G.P. Rutter of Coytesville, N.J.,  Rutters Beverages of Fort Lee,  John Sattely Beverages Inc. of New Milford, N.J.  It started to rain and I didn't stay too long.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 24, 2021)

Coytesville is now Fortlee N.J.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## fishytacohudson (Jan 1, 2023)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I went to the coke bottle dump and didn't get any full ones. Just 1915 and 1923 pat. Heartbreakers. I did pull out a few non coke keepers. One is this 4 fl. oz. J.B. CLARK OIL CO. heel embossed. OLIXIR TOP OIL in an oval. Crown top clear bottle. Has an R in a triangle and the numbers 021 on the base. Reed Glass Company Rochester N.Y. 1927-1956.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


where's this coke dump u speak of?  u pulling out some nice locals...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 5, 2023)

fishytacohudson said:


> where's this coke dump u speak of?  u pulling out some nice locals...


It is a spot I know. It is not a dump as we know it but a personal one used by who ever sold a lot of cokes and a few other non embossed drinks. 1923 cokes. Most are broken. I probed around the area good and got any full ones. Where are you on the Hudson?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

